# Simba takes a virtual trip to the Sea.



## Hope (Feb 5, 2006)

With the aid of Photoshop, and Bryce 3D, I took Simba on a virtual trip to the Sea. This definately doesn't look like any Ocean you'd find here in Southern California. I tried to make it look more European or even Eastern US. 

I also added some special filters and effects on the picture to make it look like a dreamy painting. How do you like it?


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

It's beautiful! It looks like a postcard with Simba saying... "Wish You Were Here!" :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

So cute!


----------

